# Heat Press Rental?



## bananajoe's (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello All,

I recently designed a tradeshow booth for a client who will be using it at a convention in Las Vegas, week of August 14th to August 19th.

As a surprise bonus he has offered to fly me out there all expense paid to set up the booth on the first day and strike down on the last.

My questions are his questions really, he wants me to bring out my heat press and do shirts right there at the booth; photo ops of the conventioneers at his booth, as souvenirs. My press is way to heavy for shipping and I am not just interested in doing that. Business must go on while the boss is on "vacation". LOL

Does anyone know of any rental agency that a heat press could be rented at out there for the show? Also I know this is the wrong forum but I have never done photo quality stuff before, just Thermoflex, can anyone suggest a good economical printer that I can buy to take out there, keeping in mind that after the show the printer is mine.

Thanks,

JB


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

I cant really answer any of your questions, but just wanted to congratulate you on a free trip to vegas!

I need to find a client like that


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok, it takes me 10 hours (Wife will not be with me so maybe 8)to drive to Vegas. I can place my press in my car.. Oh wait. I need a place to stay. And gas.. I will even help for free if the above are taken care of.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

Jimmy, 

I think it's going to be difficult to find someone that exclusively rents out heat presses in Vegas. However, if I were you I would call up local screenprinters, explain your situation and see if it's possible they have one they could rent out to you.


----------



## Bella327 (Oct 25, 2008)

Did BananaJoe's find a place to rent a heat transfer machine in Las Vegas because I'm needing to rent one too for a 1 day event in October. Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!
Bella


----------



## craftingqueen (Jan 9, 2019)

appears to be an old post, but in case it helps someone else out in the future...Happy Crafters has a rental heat press option. It's smaller but works great for traveling to shows.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep. Post is only 10 years old.


----------

